# What happens if you dont prune roses?



## steveindenmark (18 Jun 2020)

As an experiment this year we thought we would not prune the roses but just remove the dead wood. How did we get on? Just fine. The roses are thriving. No differnt to usual.
I will prune them next April. Possibly with a chainsaw 😁


----------



## Alex H (18 Jun 2020)

I seem to remember a test done a long time ago by the RHS, pruning by chainsaw is no better or worse for roses than secateurs  (can't find any details online though )


----------



## Poacher (18 Jun 2020)

They look great, and healthy too, with nary a hint of blackspot, unlike ours. Leafcutter bees have had a few neat bites out of my Winchester Cathedral!
I'm guessing there are some David Austin varieties in your garden?


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jun 2020)

I have certainly got Geoff Hamilton which is a David Austin rose.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2020)

Alex H said:


> I seem to remember a test done a long time ago by the RHS, pruning by chainsaw is no better or worse for roses than secateurs  (can't find any details online though )





Yes I remember that report.Wish my next door neighbour had read it most of his climbing rose is in my garden..Gave it the hedge trimmer treatment yesterday.Not able to prune my shrubs till I had cleared the rose bush over growth.


----------



## Alex H (19 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Yes I remember that report.



Great. I was beginning to have doubts


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Jun 2020)

We have two climbing roses adjacent two our front window, the wife cut them back last year as the leaves were black and lots of dead wood. They look super this year, lots and lots of flowers.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2020)

I used to love pruning roses with a mini digger Fookin things


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jun 2020)

Be afraid, be very afraid.


View: https://youtu.be/uV7YFGUm0PA


----------

